# What does a UTI in dogs look like??



## kdtgw4good (May 6, 2008)

Help Please! My 4 year old Lab just started leaking what looks like urine but seems a little thick. Upon inspection her urethra looks bright red and very swollen. I'm afraid she may have a urinary tract infection from eating a protein bar. No, I didn't give her the bar, it was in it's wrapper, in a box, in a bag in my bedroom. 

Any ideas?


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

kdtgw4good said:


> Help Please! My 4 year old Lab just started leaking what looks like urine but seems a little thick. Upon inspection her urethra looks bright red and very swollen. I'm afraid she may have a urinary tract infection from eating a protein bar. No, I didn't give her the bar, it was in it's wrapper, in a box, in a bag in my bedroom.
> 
> Any ideas?


The first question would be; is she spayed? If not, she could be coming into heat, though her vulva wouldn't be red as if it was irritated. If she's recently been in heat, she could be developing pyometra, which demands immediate medical attention as it can quickly become life threatening.

Doesn't sound like a UTI unless she's straining to pee and peeing small amounts more often.

It's best to have your vet take a look at her since we can't tell anything over the internet. 

Hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## kdtgw4good (May 6, 2008)

She was spayed in January, can she still have heat symptoms??


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

No, after a dog is spayed they will no longer go into heat. We are not vets, please take your dog to the vet or at least call them. A phone call is free.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

kdtgw4good said:


> She was spayed in January, can she still have heat symptoms??


It's extremely rare, but every now and then something is missed during a spay and a bitch will display unusual symptoms similar to heat. Even if this were the case, which it probably isn't, she should be seen by a vet.

It could be as simple as a mild case of vaginitis or as serious as a pending life threatening infection. 

She needs to be seen by a vet!


----------



## andejean (Apr 5, 2008)

That sounds like what my dog had, and I took her in for emergency surgery, turns out she had a pyometra. she came home yesterday and is recovering nicely. (She was 3 yrs old when I aquired her, and the vet said since she never displayed symptoms of heat, that he assumed she was spayed. she obviously wasn't, but I would have done it earlier had I known...) The surgery was fairly quick, I took her home the next morning, but it was a good thing I got suspicious! Please bring your dog to a vet!!! Good luck!!!


----------

